
The Secret Behind Amazon Go: RFID - olelu
http://www.advancedmobilegroup.com/blog/the-secret-behind-amazon-go-rfid
======
WheelsAtLarge
IBM has advocated this type of store for years. I've always wondered why it's
taken so long to implement.

Shoplifting seems to be very easy. But all you need to do is to put bagging
the items until after they are scanned and paid for, that should keep
shoplifting to a minimum.

------
Neliquat
I give it a week until someone is selling foil lined bags outside one of
these.

